# Smoked Cashew Recipes - Master List



## vivid (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Folks,

There seem to be a ton of different recipes for cashews out there, so I wanted to try to create one post that lists them all!  I've done a bit of searching but if you guys have more add them here.

Yardbird and Salt Lick Rub cashews by ellymae

Spicy Cashews by Wutang

Kicked up Cashews by nepas

Caujin Cashews by MrChuckieRock

These are all I could find right off the bat.  Keep in mind I'm only posting Cashew only recipes.  I know there are a few out there for mixed nuts.  I'm hoping to do a big list of Cashew only recipes.

If you've got others that I haven't listed here, or links to another favorite recipe, post it!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 28, 2014)

I really like and have made a couple of times a recipe from chow_com called Tangy Ranch Cashews Recipe.  The OP cooks at 400* for a short time but I smoke starting for the first hour at 100 or so then kick it up 50* every hour till 250 stirring every 1/2 hr. I keep eating and trying till they are done.  Let rest a day or two to mellow and there great.

Stan


----------



## vivid (Feb 28, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I really like and have made a couple of times a recipe from chow_com called Tangy Ranch Cashews Recipe.  The OP cooks at 400* for a short time but I smoke starting for the first hour at 100 or so then kick it up 50* every hour till 250 stirring every 1/2 hr. I keep eating and trying till they are done.  Let rest a day or two to mellow and there great.
> 
> Stan


That's an interesting way to smoke them with the temp changes.  Would you mind sharing the recipe?  Like what kind of spices/oils you use before you smoke them?


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 1, 2014)

I would post a link but the owner of this site doesn't want that and I feel it’s wrong to post someone else’s post.  If you go to chow.com and search for Tangy ranch cashews recipe you should get it.

I like the citrus tang.  The second time I made them I cut the salt in half and added 2 tablespoons of ranch dressing powder.  A better flavor for me.

I use raw nuts for this and I use ½ cashews ½ pecans. I use whole cashews if you use halves then they might cook faster.

I start low at 100* and work up so I can get more smoke on before there done. I coat with a light coat of light EEVO ( I spread them out and lightly spray with oil and then toss together to coat all sides as light as I can ) and put in smoker on q-mats.

I do this in my electric smoker and use the amns with alder dust the first time and cherry and hickory mix for the second time. I stir or re spread the nuts every ½ hr and after 3 hrs of increases in temp and I am up to 250-300* .  The amns will catch fire by the time the smoker gets to 250* so I take it out when that happens and just finish the nuts in the hot smoker.

 As soon as I take them off I put in ziplock bag and add spices and shake. Then out on parchment paper to cool.

The next time I try this I want to coat with a watered down Maple syrup instead of oil.  I have not tried this yet but want to.

Stan


----------

